# The Snail



## newconvert

after my experience with the luck ring, i kinda became fascinated by the small steel shooters. so as quickly as i could i got a snail.













the photos leave alot to the imagination, over the last couple weeks as i waited for the snail i kept fitting the snail in my mind, well it got here today, i am still using the factory bands from Dankung, and experimenting. the snail is deceptively ergonomic, it looks like it could be held with a finger inserted in the hole? wrong buckwheat! that is very painful to draw the ergos are actually so the ring of the frame position towards the first join of the fingers and the knuckles, it just fits? but it is still a tad bit thin it does not cut like the luck ring, but it does become uncomfortable fairly quickly!

with the factory bands, and shooting everything from 3/8" to .50 cal lead it shot well, very well! I made the frame alot easier to handle by holding and squeezing to find my pressure points, it is now wrapped in the same cord i took off another Dankung. with the wrap it has a very positive grip and can say it can be used with any type of shooting. its well worth the money.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Very interesting... I can see how the wrapping helps


----------



## newconvert

its really a comfy shooter this way, like a small baseball, with just the forks popping up


----------



## M.J

A hammer-grip Dankung.
Whoda thunk it!


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> A hammer-grip Dankung.
> Whoda thunk it!


----------



## e~shot

Senior Citizen slingshot









BTW, will it came with a tin?


----------



## Bob Fionda

That's very interesting. I like it and I can understand how it fascinates.


----------



## strikewzen

thanks for sharing this, many of us cannot view dankung website!!

a picture of you wearing this as necklace?? time to come out with a platinum version XD


----------



## newconvert

e~shot said:


> Senior Citizen slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, will it came with a tin?


you guessed it! for us stealthy old geezers. yes a tin of licorice.


----------



## newconvert

Bob Fionda said:


> thanks for sharing this, many of us cannot view dankung website!!
> 
> a picture of you wearing this as necklace?? time to come out with a platinum version XD


i think platinum and a few gemstones would be nice! but than i would need solid gold thera band


----------



## treefork

With them bands its probably pretty fast for being called a snail.LOL


----------



## newconvert

treefork said:


> With them bands its probably pretty fast for being called a snail.LOL


yuppers you are correct my friend its a hard draw, but the speed is very nice.


----------



## Dayhiker

Well-designed. But it could only be a novelty for me because my hand tires quickly with the very small ones.


----------



## harpersgrace

Interesting slingshot, I know I'm a bid dense this morning but I'm still not getting how it sets in the hand. Nice wrapping job adds a lot to the looks.


----------



## e~shot

I mean tin like this


----------



## newconvert

Dayhiker said:


> Interesting slingshot, I know I'm a bid dense this morning but I'm still not getting how it sets in the hand. Nice wrapping job adds a lot to the looks.


for the forks to be at right angles to the body the frame points at 45* away from the forks, the ring sits in your hand, and provides for stability.


----------



## newconvert

e~shot said:


> I mean tin like this


darn it! i did not get a stininking tin, gonna have to talk with Dankung!


----------



## harpersgrace

OK thanks I get it now...


----------



## toolmantf99

I received my snail last week and it did not come in a tin. I haven't wrapped mine and I find it pretty comfy as is. I am holding it backwards from the way you are. The "tail or shell" area is touching my palm, not fingers. It's actually resting on the meat of my thumb mostly. I have had 3 fork hits, but I think they are related to my technique or lack thereof. My only complaint with this shooter is that the forks don't have slits cut in for band changes. You have to cut them yourself or tie a new band on every time you want to switch. This isn't that big of a deal, but it is annoying if you're not good at tying your own bands.


----------



## newconvert

toolmantf99 said:


> I received my snail last week and it did not come in a tin. I haven't wrapped mine and I find it pretty comfy as is. I am holding it backwards from the way you are. The "tail or shell" area is touching my palm, not fingers. It's actually resting on the meat of my thumb mostly. I have had 3 fork hits, but I think they are related to my technique or lack thereof. My only complaint with this shooter is that the forks don't have slits cut in for band changes. You have to cut them yourself or tie a new band on every time you want to switch. This isn't that big of a deal, but it is annoying if you're not good at tying your own bands.


thats one of the coolest features of the snail, no openings! and since you are getting fork hits it kinda reinforces the hold method, when i held mine like you are its not square, hence the fork hits!


----------



## toolmantf99

I really think the fork hits were from poor releases, tired fingers, and the super short bands that came on it. I could be wrong though.


----------



## newconvert

toolmantf99 said:


> I really think the fork hits were from poor releases, tired fingers, and the super short bands that came on it. I could be wrong though.


take a good look at the frame in both positions, with the frame as you hold it the forks lean towards you, so when you shoot the momentum will force the forks forward, in that motion the forks rise = fork hits, turn the snail 180* the forks lean away, again moving forward but down during a shot............ no fork hit.


----------



## Sofreto

I need to get one...the tin...the **** with the slingy!

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## ReggieK

I got mine four days ago and could not figure how to shoot it. Unfortunately, I am a right hand holder. From your pictures it seems confirmed that the Snail is a left hand shooter. Maybe this is the point at which I must overcome my shooting bias. It does fit better in the left, I must admit. I will follow your example and wrap it too. I agree the fork hits are caused when you hold it backwards. Dankung should send brief instructions with the catty since it is such a radical design. I found the unique appealing, that's why I bought it. In person it looks as good as the picture on the Dankung website. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## newconvert

ReggieK said:


> I got mine four days ago and could not figure how to shoot it. Unfortunately, I am a right hand holder. From your pictures it seems confirmed that the Snail is a left hand shooter. Maybe this is the point at which I must overcome my shooting bias. It does fit better in the left, I must admit. I will follow your example and wrap it too. I agree the fork hits are caused when you hold it backwards. Dankung should send brief instructions with the catty since it is such a radical design. I found the unique appealing, that's why I bought it. In person it looks as good as the picture on the Dankung website. Thanks for the heads-up.


after reading your post i tried shooting with the right hand, funny i thought it would work the same, it is biased for left hand hold, too bad! its doable, but not as natural as with the left hand, do wrap it! its easy to hold unwrapped but it does dig into the hand after just a few shots, and than it becomes dangerous when you begin trying to accomodate the frame, slipsies add up to pain!


----------



## Kira620

this or the luck rings??? can some one help me decide


----------



## bmlodge

small shooters forever said:


> this or the luck rings??? can some one help me decide


I'd go for the luck ring. I was trying to decide the same thing months ago. In the end I went for the luck ring as you can change the bands on it very quickly. The problem I see with the snail is how do you change the bands? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well Dankung should certainly thank you for this thread, as I just orders one myself (probably as much for the tin as the sling)...either way, I'm looking forward to it; say..maybe I can play with yous guys too!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tentacle Toast said:


> Well Dankung should certainly thank you for this thread, as I just orders one myself (probably as much for the tin as the sling)...either way, I'm looking forward to it; say..maybe I can play with yous guys too!!!


. It's a fun shooter, I even made a vid shooting it butterfly...

I will have to give you some bad news.. I didn't get a tin with my luck ring either, I don't know where eshot got that pic... Maybe you will be lucky and get one?? Don't know

Lgd


----------



## Incomudro

newconvert said:


> 'ReggieK' said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine four days ago and could not figure how to shoot it. Unfortunately, I am a right hand holder. From your pictures it seems confirmed that the Snail is a left hand shooter. Maybe this is the point at which I must overcome my shooting bias. It does fit better in the left, I must admit. I will follow your example and wrap it too. I agree the fork hits are caused when you hold it backwards. Dankung should send brief instructions with the catty since it is such a radical design. I found the unique appealing, that's why I bought it. In person it looks as good as the picture on the Dankung website. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> 
> 
> after reading your post i tried shooting with the right hand, funny i thought it would work the same, it is biased for left hand hold, too bad! its doable, but not as natural as with the left hand, do wrap it! its easy to hold unwrapped but it does dig into the hand after just a few shots, and than it becomes dangerous when you begin trying to accomodate the frame, slipsies add up to pain!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've got a Snail as well and while I purchased it primarily for the novelty/collecting factor - I do wish that it came in bothe left and right hand held versions.

Because it's pretty tough to shoot when held in the right hand.

The first time I tried it I got a fork hit.

I've pretty much hung it up since then.

Looks great though!


----------



## toolmantf99

I have both....don't shoot either one. I got a lot of fork hits on the snail and the luck rings is scary small (to me). I also did not get a tin :iono: with the snail. You have to tie on new bands with the snail, no quick changes. I do however like the snail for the novelty of it. I'm really trying not to be a downer here, but these two slingshots just weren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well tin or no tin, there does seem to have a neat little novelty aspect about it, so even if it's not my favourite, I'm pretty sure I'll get my moneys worth out of it. It was like $23 shipped...


----------



## Onyx

After ordering the luck ring series (one mini, one regular, and one regular ergo), I just had to have the snail. An eye catcher and a conversation piece.

I have over fifty Dankungs and the snail is unique. It stands out in any collection. As for ease of use, well...I never got the hang of it. A real keeper though.


----------



## Stretcher

Onyx said:


> After ordering the luck ring series (one mini, one regular, and one regular ergo), I just had to have the snail. An eye catcher and a conversation piece.
> I have over fifty Dankungs and the snail is unique. It stands out in any collection. As for ease of use, well...I never got the hang of it. A real keeper though.


I have quite a collection of slingshots and this is by far the one that I shoot the best, fits my hand perfectly. How is everyone else holding theirs?


----------



## Stretcher

The original is my favorite but I also purchased one of these and attached flat bands. Prefer the tubes, just need variety????


----------



## Stretcher

Flat bands I mentioned. ????


----------



## nike

good :violin:


----------



## 2xT

Wow...haven't seen this thread in years...

LGD was right; No tin.


----------

